# Progressive alternate reality stories



## Pingou (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I was wondering if some of you could give me a link to some progressive alternate reality stories, where some girls are gaining weight progressively and are obvilious to this, reality changing as they gain weight.

My favourite examples are the stories "Weight and see" and "Still weighing" from Nomdreserv, "The Purse" and "Belle, Book and Kindle" from Wilsonbarbers, as well as some alternate reality stories from Matt L.

Does anyone know some stories like from differents authors (or from the same I mentionned that I haven't discovered yet).

Thanks !


----------

